# Urgent! Siemens 120/208 Prindle will not reset



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Pulled handle vertical, then back horizontal returns to open.
Two switches next to each other same thing


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

So what?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

call an electrician


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Maintenance guy hit the shunt trips.
Didn't know how to reset them


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

What is a Prindle?


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Casually mentioned the shunt trips


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Nice troll thread.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Damn that Donald Trump, he ruined your prindle.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Maintenance guy hit the shunt trips.
> Didn't know how to reset them


The shunt trip was my first thought too. 

Seen it more than once.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

They also had a 1000amp Siemens breaker that wouldn't reset.
I removed it and kinda bumped it around the floor a bit and it reset.
I cycled it about 10 times and decided to reinstall it.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

matt1124 said:


> What is a Prindle?


Bolt LOC switch with a long handle and usually fuses.
Typical on switches over 1200 amps.
Cheaper than a breaker


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

HackWork said:


> Damn that Donald Trump, he ruined your prindle.


Let's keep that kind of stuff on the dark side please


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I looked in the bottom of the gear.
It's bottom fed straight into the utility vault under the electric room.
It's bare bus with a silicone type product around the bus.
It has a fiberglass looking piece in the vault ceiling holding it in place.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> What is a Prindle?


Pressure bolt lock breaker or knife switch gear that typically found over 1000 amp class.

Not too many electricians are keen on that due if not enough pressure on the knife blade it will become toasted quick., 

Just ask Brain John or Zog or Zac I cant remember which one on latter part but both dealt with Prindle switches from time to time. 

They do have shunt trip below of the camshaft some models you have to reset before you crank the main knife blade back in place. 

Medium voltage knife switch is simauir to Prindle system. 

and whatever you do just dont try to kill it under load due some of the Prindle are not rated to cut out under load.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

We had a building that shed load for the utility by tripping their Prindle switch.
I had the Square D folks come out to offer an automatic return to utility.
They couldn't believe they were using the switch like that. They said the switch should be inspected after each loaded operation.
That's quite a contrast where we see one with the knife blades stuck together from not being operated for a few decades

Brian walked me through un sticking one of those. They are like a bear trap inside.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Maybe the evidence of Russians helping Trump are in that vault.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This is so interesting.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

MTW said:


> This is so interesting.


Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.



It's Trump's fault that he can't spell correctly.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Southeast Power said:


> We had a building that shed load for the utility by tripping their Prindle switch.
> I had the Square D folks come out to offer an automatic return to utility.
> They couldn't believe they were using the switch like that. They said the switch should be inspected after each loaded operation.
> That's quite a contrast where we see one with the knife blades stuck together from not being operated for a few decades
> ...


0 bama will fix it for you.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

Chickens coming home to roost!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.


Yous trollin.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I wonder if he will ask how much money I make again.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

RePhase277 said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.


Its been over 40 years since Pringles were called "chips", At first I thought it was a typo, but then I realized it was CRS happening.:jester:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

RePhase277 said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.


It's because the fuses are made from mini pringle chip cans :jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> What is a Prindle?


I thought a prindle was the thing that puts the car's automatic transmission in gear?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Yous trollin.


Nuh uh.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Perhaps most interesting is that everyone keeps calling it a "prindle", when it is in fact "Pringle" like the chip. At first I thought it was a typo, but then it just kept happening.


I cant even operate the damn thing and you want me to argue with spell check?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Nuh uh.


Why does RAB say to install a capacitor when powering multiple lights with one motion detector?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This thread is spectacular. It's filled with valuable information that every electrician needs. I'm so grateful it was created.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MTW said:


> I wonder if he will ask how much money I make again.


16 hours, slept 6 of it, $2,800.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

HackWork said:


> Why does RAB say to install a capacitor when powering multiple lights with one motion detector?


To absorb voltage spikes from the induction of the earth's magnetic field.


----------



## sparkiez (Aug 1, 2015)

MTW said:


> To absorb voltage spikes from the induction of the earth's magnetic field.


I had a temperature controller off one time. Tech informed me it was due to the difference in the earth's magnetic field from where they manufactured it. He was a smart guy.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Why does RAB say to install a capacitor when powering multiple lights with one motion detector?


Why are you asking me?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

RePhase277 said:


> Why are you asking me?


Because you have all the answers.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> Why are you asking me?


Why would you not want to help me?


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Why would you not want to help me?


I didn't say that. I'm just curious why you asked me specifically on the post you quoted me in. I hope it isn't like Peter D said. That feels derogatory... my feels bro.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

What's better, a 20A fuse or a 15A breaker :blink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

RePhase277 said:


> I didn't say that. I'm just curious why you asked me specifically on the post you quoted me in. I hope it isn't like Peter D said. That feels derogatory... my feels bro.


Because I just read it in the instructions.

You have no problem helping Mikey when it comes to inserting electronic components into building wiring. I guess I'm just not as good as him.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> Because I just read it in the instructions.
> 
> You have no problem helping Mikey when it comes to inserting electronic components into building wiring. I guess I'm just not as good as him.


Yeah, but his was in a thread specifically about that. You just popped into a thread about "Prindle" switches.

But I don't know for sure, but I suspect that the capacitor keeps the relay energized just a tad longer after the sensor has shut off power so that the I ductile effects of the relay coil don't cause the sensor to oscillate between on and off rapidly.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

It's only required when using a relay?


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

HackWork said:


> It's only required when using a relay?


Yep ... It's a snubber cause when the relay coil turns off, there can be a spike that could kill the sensor.

... the prindle sensor ... just to stay on topic


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

HackWork said:


> It's only required when using a relay?


That's how I read the diagram.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Southeast Power said:


>


that's not OEM.
















the OEM has the flavor written on the label.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

matt1124 said:


> What is a Prindle?



This is a Prindle.










Now you are part of the Illuminati due to macmikeman education.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

wildleg said:


> that's not OEM.
> the OEM has the flavor written on the label.



I have seen that same kind of switch in Square D gear.
This one was Siemens.

That sticker is on the handle by a green tag


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Yep ... It's a snubber cause when the relay coil turns off, there can be a spike that could kill the sensor.
> 
> ... the prindle sensor ... just to stay on topic





RePhase277 said:


> That's how I read the diagram.


Thanks. It just seems odd for them to throw that in there without any explanation or instructions. Normally their manual is more detailed than that.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Southeast Power said:


> Pulled handle vertical, then back horizontal returns to open.
> Two switches next to each other same thing


I have a new CBC operator in stock want me to ship it or I'll come fix it.

WHAT AMPERAGE

and it is a PRINGLE BOlted Pressure Switch


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

The DEVICE is called a "Bolted Pressure Switch"
Pringle was the first company to make them in the late 1800s, hence the general association. But Pringle is now part of Eaton, i.e. Cutler Hammer. 

The same device made by Square D is called a "Bolt-Loc" switch, Bolt-Loc was another small specialty company bought by Square D years ago.

Siemens (and GE) never had a special trade name for theirs, they are simply called Bolted Pressure Switches.

The capacitor is called a Capacitor Trip Unit, it stores energy for tripping the switch if there is a power failure (it's optional).


----------



## matt1124 (Aug 23, 2011)

JRaef said:


> The DEVICE is called a "Bolted Pressure Switch"
> Pringle was the first company to make them in the late 1800s, hence the general association. But Pringle is now part of Eaton, i.e. Cutler Hammer.


I don't know about youse guys but I love Eaton Pringles. I can eat the whole tube in one sitting.


----------



## DesignerMan (Jun 13, 2008)

matt1124 said:


> I don't know about youse guys but I love Eaton Pringles. I can eat the whole tube in one sitting.


This thread makin' me hungry! :yes:


----------

